# Interested in getting a snake



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I want to get a snake, but i know nothing about them. I would like to get a ball python, or a boa. What kind of snake would you recommend for a newbie, what size tank do i need, what kind of supplies do i need,`ect.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Your best bet is to look on Google. Type in 'ball python caresheet' and you'll get a lot of results. Do this for any type of snake and you'll find multiple pages on how to care for them. Look over more than one source in order to get a clear idea of what's actually involved. Different individuals have different ideas on care and sometimes you'll find that one page may conflict with another, etc., but normally you'll find support for one of the two methods.

Meanwhile, check out this thread pinned in this very forum: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=63007

It is a direct answer to your question.

Always keep in mind adult size... For example, my cornsnake will stay relatively small. I won't ever have to worry about anything bigger than a 40 gallon breeder for him. He'll be able to survive on adult mice or small rats most likely. My boa, however, is likely to get 5 feet long at least (he'll stay smaller because of his breeding line and because he's a male) and he'll need an enclosure of minimum size 4'x2'x2' but I'm planning on building something 6'x2'x3' to house him when he gets to that point. He'll also be pounding back jumbo rats, most likely, if not small rabbits.

It also comes down to what you're comfortable with.

Many people look at ball pythons as first snakes but I'm still on the fence. I've seen it work out well and I've seen it be a disaster, mostly because sometimes they can be quite the fussy eaters.

After you do a bit of research and read that thread feel free to come back with more specific questions. But you need to narrow the field yourself first.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I think im gonna go with a ball python if i do get a snake. Right now i have a spare 75 gallon i can put it in. How do i monitor the humidity, and how can i change the humidity if it gets too low? What should i use to cover the tank, i read that screens can make it difficult to maintain humidity levels. Also how deep should the substrate be if i use an heating mat, ill probably be using shredded newspaper.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mike123 said:


> I think im gonna go with a ball python if i do get a snake. Right now i have a spare 75 gallon i can put it in. How do i monitor the humidity, and how can i change the humidity if it gets too low? What should i use to cover the tank, i read that screens can make it difficult to maintain humidity levels. Also how deep should the substrate be if i use an heating mat, ill probably be using shredded newspaper.


you measure humidity with a thing kina like a thermometer but it measures moisture/ humididty instead

if its to low use a spray bottle and spray and if its too humid ventilate the tank
if i were you i would use carpet or tile since it is very easy to clean, cheap and looks alot better then news paper


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ball pythons are a good started snake.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Whatever you use to cover the tank make sure it's very secure. Snakes are extremely good escape artists. TRUST ME. You're talking to the guy who has so far lost two snakes to escape. Lucky for me I've also found them both, heh.

Screen tops work alright. You can always partially cover the top with a variety of things from wood to towels, etc, to control ventilation and flow. Also depends on how 'pretty' you want it to look.

Shreeded paper is probably not the best idea. Because if you have to mist the tank - which you probably will - the paper will get gross and soggy. Not really ideal. I tend to keep my snakes on paper towel for quite a while after first getting them anyway. Just so much easier to maintain.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

What would you suggest for heating?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Under tank heaters are always the best... I use a combo of uth and clamp lamps. Different people have different methods. I have the uth's on 24/7 and turn the clamp lamps on during the day only. This gives a gradient between day and night as well.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> I think im gonna go with a ball python if i do get a snake. Right now i have a spare 75 gallon i can put it in. How do i monitor the humidity, and how can i change the humidity if it gets too low? What should i use to cover the tank, i read that screens can make it difficult to maintain humidity levels. Also how deep should the substrate be if i use an heating mat, ill probably be using shredded newspaper.


you measure humidity with a thing kina like a thermometer but it measures moisture/ humididty instead

if its to low use a spray bottle and spray and if its too humid ventilate the tank
if i were you i would use carpet or tile since it is very easy to clean, cheap and looks alot better then news paper
[/quote]
to measure humidity you use a hygrometer.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I would try to purchase your snake from a breeder and ask a few questions:

1) Is it a captive bred or wild caught snake? (Captive Bred snakes will be less problems)
2) When did it eat last? (There should be some sort of record)
3) What did it eat? (If it's being fed mice/rats, what size prey) 
4) Is there a guarantee? (Most breeders will give you a few days at the least)

Check this list here  to see if there are any reptile shows in your area. It's an eye opener to see what is available and make contacts (Don't get rushed into anything!).


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks for the tips guys, now the only problem is money.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i wonder how hard it is to find one of the other colored balls? like albino for example.? in canada i live i as well am thinkin bout gettin a ball as my first snake


----------

